# Magic Salt, Supplier Directory?



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Do any of you guys know if. There is a Nation wide supplier Directory of Magic Salt? I am looking for treated magic, in either bag or bulk form. 

Geoff


----------



## n y snow pros (Jan 3, 2000)

there is no national directory ,but if you want to purchase bulk or bag product i could send you in the right direction.The following is a list of distributors in the east.
contact the following for these states
New Jersey Aspen Environmental
Connecticut [email protected]
New York and New England Taconic Maintenance
914-485-4200


----------



## Aspen Snow (Aug 6, 2000)

Aspen Environmental Co. is Aspen Snow on lawnsite.
If you need any info you can email me @ [email protected]


----------



## iowastorm (Aug 20, 2000)

Do you know of any distributors in the Midwest?


----------



## n y snow pros (Jan 3, 2000)

Sorry Iowastorm Magic is not sold in the midwest,i would like to help u out but i think the distance would make trucking prohibitivly exspensive.Not to leave you hanging though there is a product called M50 which may be out in your area and it is very similar to Magic.


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

Magic is sold by Mountain Products of Kentucky, their website and prices are at

http://www.mtnproducts.com/newsletter6.asp

and it is sold by Standard Tar Products of Milwaukee, Wis, their website and prices are at

http://www.snomelt.com/index.html


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

Standard Tar does handle it I called them a while back but they do not seem to know about it in its liquid form or at least they do not sell it because thy did not have any in stock.They also were one of the people who really tried to steer me to something else.


----------



## ADMServices (May 15, 2001)

*Magic Salt*

Diggerman,

I too had the same experience with Standard Tar. Will ship bagged magic to Michigan, and the liquid in 32oz containers. Is there anyone who can ship the bulk liquid to the midwest? Prices? Someone must.

Andy
ADM Property Services, Inc.


----------



## ADMServices (May 15, 2001)

Just got off the phone with Standard Tar. They are offering Liquid Mag for about 160.00 a drum and liquid cal. for about 180.00 a drum (delivery included).

Has anyone used the product m-50 John P. is mentioning?

Thanks,

Andy
ADM


----------



## n y snow pros (Jan 3, 2000)

*MIDWEST DELIVERIES*

We can ship to the midwest if you guys want i didnt think you wanted 55 gallon drums we can do this just give us a ring and i will give u a price
John Parker 914-485-4200


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

This is the same product by Iceban? I went to their website, and they had 3 different solutions, but none of them were called "Magic". I believe that we very well be interested in getting some up here in central Michigan.(Flint)


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

Runner I want to make this perfectly clear.Ice Ban is not Magic and is not even close to the same product as there product is continually changing like the seasons as they constantly infringe on other products in the marget place and are then forced to quote go" back to the drawing board"
The Iceban of today has never been tested in the real world only in a lab where conditions are perfect.I am sure it works but to what extent nobody knows but we will know soon enough as the season approaches.
Just to clarify iceban IS NOT MAGIC the 2 are totally different.
John Parker
Taconic Maintenance Inc
New York Snow Pros
845-485-4200


----------



## pcs (May 23, 2001)

What about Canada? Who sell's it in Ont?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Geoff, and anyone else in Maine. I'm planning to get some shipped here within the month. If you're interested let me know. I've emailed a couple of people about this, but I'd like to get an idea of the level demand for Magic Salt before I make definite plans. At this point, I'm limited to bagged (25 or 50 pound)


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

PCS you can call Nichol at IMUS in Ajax,Canada her number is 1-800-387-5777.They are the Canadian counter part to Taconic Maintenance in the U.S.
If you dont have any luck call me and we can help you out
John Parker
845-485-4200


----------



## SnoJob67 (Sep 3, 2001)

I'm sure Frank Corea who is an Ice Ban rep in Indiana and a member of this board would happily answer your questions about Ice Ban. 

I'll likely be giving it a try this season and will be able to give those of you interested honest feedback regarding its use versus straight salt.

John- I thought that Magic was a corn byproduct with magnesium chloride? That is what Ice Ban is. What are the differences?

Everybody and their momma sells a coated salt product nowadays. Plenty of market share for all if their products perform as advertised.


----------



## Edward C. Duffy (Sep 19, 2001)

*Runner*

Runner:

I wanted to take this opportunity to set the record straight on the differences between Ice Ban® and other products. Our success has proven that by offering Quality Products, we can meet the needs of the market place. Our products are derived from Corn, and Chlorides. We offer this information to you because as a potential customer, you may wish to know what you are buying, and what you are putting on the roads in your community. Your Community has a right to know everything there is to know about the chemical make up of what goes down on their roads. So, if I may offer you any advice, please, ask for a detailed specification, showing the heavy metals, the phosphorus, the BOD, and the Corrosion Value, using the NACE method, and modified by PNS. (If you want an independent specification, please call me)

1-	Ice Ban® is a Corn C0-Product. Depending on the product, it consists of 50% Corn Steep Water, and 50% Chloride, and in most cases Magnesium Chloride. 
2-	Ice Ban® began with one, very thick viscous product, that we have had allot of success with. This product is still available. This product has only one ideal use, and that is for stockpile treatment. We have had allot of success with this product for Anti-Icing, however, the pumps required for this were 5 HP minimum. We did have issues with On Board Pre-Wetting systems, and even with some of the large Anti-Icing Pumps. The thicker products tend to clog these pumps, causing headaches for the guy trying to get the product to the road during an event.
3-	We met with our customers, we listened to their problems and issues, and we made changes and offered new products based on their recommendations. We went back to the Laboratory.
4-	This year we offered 3 new products. Because of a new production process, we can now GUARNATEE that our new products will go through any Pre-Wetter and Anti-Icer made, without clogging.
5-	The fact that Ice Ban® has been tested in a lab, should give you a comfort level. Not all of the products on the market today, have been tested. All of these products are freeze point depressants. If your supplier can give you a Product Data Sheet with all the above information on it, including the freeze point, and can then back it up with Independent Certified Laboratory Data, then you should have a comfort level. All the new Ice Ban® Products will be used in every Snow Belt state this season, just like they have for the past 5 seasons. The people that make the decisions to use Ice Ban® Products are professionals. They make sure that the products they are using meet the criteria established by the EPA. If a vendor will not publish, or give you a Product Specification, or a Data Sheet, there is motive.
6-	I would agree with almost everything said previously in the post from 10/15/01 @ 9:03 PM, except where noted below.
7-	Ice Ban® is not Magic, agreed
8-	Ice Ban® products constantly change - No, Ice Ban® comes from one source, and the product will not leave the production plant, unless it meets specifications. We have the ability to listen, and respond to the needs of what the market wants.
9-	Our Patents are listed on the Bottom of our website, and referenced on our Product Data Sheets, which are accessible on our website. We infringe on no ones Patent.
10-	"Just to clarify Ice Ban® IS NOT magic the 2 are totally different. "

Please feel free to contact myself, or EST, @ 845-831-4900.

Sincerely, Chris Duffy 561-758-5793

ECDUFFY - 561-758-5793
www.iceban.com
[email protected]


----------



## Edward C. Duffy (Sep 19, 2001)

*Ice Ban Treated Salt - FYI*

Ice Ban® Treated Salt is available in Bags or Bulk through the following distributor:

Environmental Surface Treatments, Inc.
PO Box 538
Fishkill, NY 12524
845-831-4900
[email protected]

Ask for a copy of the product performance testing. A comparison of Ice Ban® Treated Salt and regular rock salt.

ECDUFFY 561-7598-5793
Eastern Regional Manager
Natural Solutions Corporation
www.iceban.com
[email protected]


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

As mentioned earliar we can also supply any one interested in purchasing iceban bagged products along with any and all information you may require in order to make an educated decision on which product works best for you.
John Parker
845-485-4200


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

I almost forgot there is another authorized ICE BAN distributor in dutchess county New York you may want to call in order to get a competitive price.
That distributor is BTM or Black Top Maintenance
located in Poughkeepsie,New York.There phone number is 1-845-471-8700


----------

